# Half-Shell/Open-Face Helmets for Round Heads ("Asian Fit")?



## FuzzyOptics (Oct 15, 2014)

Did a search and didn't find a thread dedicated to this, at least not recently...

Anyone have specific suggestions for half-shell/open-face helmets that are designed to accommodate rounder heads? I'm looking for a trail helmet, but also would appreciate suggestions for beefier open-face enduro helmets. Heck, even full-face. But am more interested in lighter/cooler lids for now. And preferably with MIPS or the manufacturer's equivalent.

In case you don't know, it's prevalent, at least in the United States, for helmets to be designed to fit "oval heads." And these helmets are at least problematic, if not totally unworkable for those of us with "round" heads, which apparently is more common for folks of Asian descent, and so helmets for rounder heads are commonly referred to as "Asian fit."

My experience is that, with a rounder head, I have to get the biggest sizes I can find to accommodate the width of my head. Sometimes a "Large" isn't wide enough. And when a helmet is wide enough and snug in terms of width, I have too much space between the helmet's band and my forehead, as well as the back of my head.

The Japanese helmet brand OGK Kabuto has this graphic to illustrate the fit issue:









And Helmets.org has a good page dedicated to the topic, with some suggestions, and also has some notes in their annual rundown of available helmets:

https://helmets.org/round.htm
https://helmets.org/helmet20.htm

I'm basically an MTB newb, and was a roadie for many years. Had a LAS (Haxial) road helmet that was a great fit. And now have a *KASK (Mojito in XL size)* helmet that fits quite nicely.

Late last fall, I had been trying on helmets at various stores to find ones that fit me and didn't find a helmet I loved, but here's what I found...

*Bell: *the 4Forty fit alright, I think. I should try it again and also look for a place to try on a Bell Sixer and Super Air.
*Fox:* have a vague recollection of a cheap model fitting okay.
*Giro:* all the MTB models left a lot of gap fore and aft.
*Leatt:* just bought a DBX 3.0 All-Mountain in Large and it's pinches on the sides and leaves too much space fore and aft.
*POC: *I remember, curiously, that the road Ventral model in Large fit pretty alright, but the Tectal MTB model was a poor fit.
*Specialized/Bontrager:* same thing, I _think. _
Cost isn't a major factor. I want as nice a helmet as I can get that will fit well, and welcome paying a premium for a premium helmet.

Aside from simply wanting an adjustable visor and MIPS, the only other thing that I can think of that is critical to me is for the helmet to not sit so low as to make *"compatibility" with glasses* too sketchy.

Imagine there's a bunch of y'all on these forums with the same challenge and hoping some of you can share what helmets have worked well for you. My cranium thanks you in advance for whatever you can share...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Troy Lee A1 felt like it fit me well. I had a Fox Flux up until I went FF. 

Not too happy with the fit of the TLD Stage, but sticking with it anyways. It pitches forward and back a bit too much, too easily, and the included padding doesn't seem to allow any config to better snug things up. I think my head is a bit taller above my eyes for the size I'm wearing too. My ears don't clear the cheek pads.

I generally wear a sweat rag underneath my helmets anyways.


----------



## FuzzyOptics (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks! I have a vague recollection of someone, somewhere, recommending Troy Lee helmets. (Which I'd be happy with if they fit well, but I hope to find something else as their styling is a little too rad for my tastes.)

I posted the same query to r/MTB on Reddit and someone chimed in saying they have same issue and the Bell Super Air is "perfect" for them. So, so far, I think that might be the one I really try to track down in a nearby retail store.

EDIT: But gotta look out for the Troy Lees, too. Seems they have an XL/2XL size.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm Asian (living in Asia) and I have a Bell Sixer which fits very well. 10/10 would recommend Bell anytime. 

Sent from my Mate 30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fox usually fits my big round head really well.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Get the fuller coverage Bell helmets if you go that route, at least having some back of head drop, else suffer the mushroom/phallus-head shape.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a more western oval head... but a pretty big oval head... I just got this today.. I'm rather liking it, however I have had very limited time with it

TLD A2 XL/2XL


----------



## FuzzyOptics (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

Since Bells should be easy to find, will look around locally to see if I can try on the Sixer and Super Air.

Very nice to get indication from others that they'll probably work.


----------



## bike man (May 5, 2020)

im in need of a new helmet should i get the bell super dh or two helmets


----------



## rix24 (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm also interested in an Asia fitting helmet. For context, I wear a size 7 3/8 hat and my head measurement is 38.5 cm ish. 

Owner feedback thus far from the helmets below. 

- Bell 4Forty: Purchased a Large. Fit is ok for 30 mins rides. Any longer, I can feel the side of the helmet. 

- Bell Super DH MIPS - Purchased a Large. I thought this would be the same as the 4Forty but I was wrong. The helmet (in half shell form) was actually a tad on the larger side, which made it a bit more comfortable with the extra room. Only thing was on gnarly bumpy trails I had to max tighten the knob other wise the helmet would fall down my face, pushing glass and goggle towards my nose. This could be a MIPS thing with the liner having "rotation" movement. This behavior did not happen with the full face form since the cheek pads held the top half in place. 

- Current helmet is Troy Lee Design A1 MIPS in XL/XXL. Tried the M/L but it was too narrow. With the current sizing, I'm depending on the cam-lock adjustable to tune my fit. The helmet is very comfortable if I don't crank down the knob. But I still have the slide down issue on bumpy trails - which leads me to believe I have choose a size too big. 

I heard the Grio Chronicle would be a option. Or maybe Kali? Last option would be to use get a full face as the cheek pad would hold up the helmet and prevent the slide down effect. 

It's a pain looking helmet shopping for my weird melon. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## raywoc (Feb 3, 2021)

FuzzyOptics said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys.
> 
> Since Bells should be easy to find, will look around locally to see if I can try on the Sixer and Super Air.
> 
> Very nice to get indication from others that they'll probably work.


Any word on what helmet you ended up with or tried out at least? In the market for a new MTB helmet. I dont have a big head, but am asian and thus have a very round head. For my motorcycle helmets, i have imported a number from Japan, at great expense. Didn't want to spend as much for bicycle helmets. Was wondering if the Bell's worked out, or if i should risk getting an OGK Kabuto from Japan...


----------



## FuzzyOptics (Oct 15, 2014)

raywoc said:


> Any word on what helmet you ended up with or tried out at least? In the market for a new MTB helmet. I dont have a big head, but am asian and thus have a very round head. For my motorcycle helmets, i have imported a number from Japan, at great expense. Didn't want to spend as much for bicycle helmets. Was wondering if the Bell's worked out, or if i should risk getting an OGK Kabuto from Japan...


Sorry, I fell off the wagon during the wildfires and have been swamped with work for months now. Haven't gotten around to trying on more helmets. Have just been wearing my XL Kask Mojito road helmet. Will definitely update the thread whenever I do try on some more lids.


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

I also have a large asian head. I have the Bell Super DH in Large. This fits me very well stock and is pretty comfortable aside from it being a large helmet. I also have a Giro Fixture which doesn't fit perfectly well as stock, but by removing the front padding and replacing it with a Sweat Buster, it fits my head perfectly and is my go-to when I want to ride in a light helmet. I've also used a TLD A2 MIPS with the Sweat Buster and it fits great as well. The Sweat Buster is amazing not just for its ability to soak up all the sweat, but it provides enough padding that it contorts to your forehead shape to any helmet.


----------



## raywoc (Feb 3, 2021)

This is all good to know. I ended up getting 20% off a Bell Super Air R. I will see what it's like when i get it and report back. I am hoping that the adjustability of bicycle helmets lend to more leeway in terms of head shapes. For motorcycle helmets at least, you really have to get the correct interior shell shape or it's headache city after an hour. After spending well over $1000 on helmets imported from Japan, i can say that the comfort is definitely worth it!



gr8fasushi said:


> I also have a large asian head. I have the Bell Super DH in Large. This fits me very well stock and is pretty comfortable aside from it being a large helmet. I also have a Giro Fixture which doesn't fit perfectly well as stock, but by removing the front padding and replacing it with a Sweat Buster, it fits my head perfectly and is my go-to when I want to ride in a light helmet. I've also used a TLD A2 MIPS with the Sweat Buster and it fits great as well. The Sweat Buster is amazing not just for its ability to soak up all the sweat, but it provides enough padding that it contorts to your forehead shape to any helmet.


Also, I will have to check out the Sweat Buster...


----------



## rix24 (Sep 10, 2020)

rix24 said:


> I'm also interested in an Asia fitting helmet. For context, I wear a size 7 3/8 hat and my head measurement is 38.5 cm ish.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's a pain looking helmet shopping for my weird melon. Anyone have any suggestions?


As an update to my post, I have since tried on a few full face helmets. Here are my finding (YMMV):

Bell Super Air R - When attempting to putting on the full face (medium), it was impossible. However, after removing the cheek pads, the helmet when on perfectly. There is a tiny pressure point on the temple areas but not too bad. Helmet is very light weigh too!

IXS Trigger FF - Tried a size large as the medium is a horrible fit. The rear buckle really helps with dailing in the fit but there was too much of a gap in the front part of the head. Lightest helmet i've tried on.

Troy Lee Stage - Tired on the Ml/Large and it was spot on. A bit tighter fitting helmet (using the 25 mm cheek pads) when first put on. I switched to the smaller neck pad and cheek pad for a more comfortable fit. Depending on perfernce, you can mix the padding size to your liking. Much like their half shell, the Stage is very light and feels like you're wearing clouds cushions.

Troy Lee Stage is the winner for me and my needs - long climbs, quick down with a lot of chunks.


----------



## Eric_S (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm late to the game, but I ordered a RockBro helmet via AliExpress (26.88US $ 58% OFF|Rockbros Electric Bicycle Helmet Men Women Breathable Shockproof Mtb Road Bike Safety Helmet Cycling Aero Helmet Bike Equipment - Bicycle Helmet - AliExpress), so it's definitely more Asian fit. Quality is passable given the price point so I wouldn't do any jumps with this.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Eric_S said:


> ), so it's definitely more Asian fit. .


What about this helmet is definitely a more Asian fit? B/C it's on AE?


----------



## Eric_S (Apr 9, 2021)

eatdrinkride said:


> What about this helmet is definitely a more Asian fit? B/C it's on AE?


Because none of the other helmets available in Canada fit my round asian head, and the RockBro does


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Eric_S said:


> Because none of the other helmets available in Canada fit my round asian head, and the RockBro does


I didn't understand you have actually worn the helmet as you simply said you ordered one. I assumed you were waiting on it. My bad.


----------

